# Suche | RAL Farben in RGB



## pi (24. Mai 2002)

Hoi!
Ich suche ein Prog (wie zB. dieses hier[click]) , dass den RAL-Farbwert in die entsprechenden RGB-Anteile umrechnet. Geholfen wäre mir auch mit einer Tabelle.


THX 4 Answers
so far
   PI


----------

